# Hacer (la) vaca



## madameduse

Hola,
Qué significa la expresión hacer (la) vaca? Io me creía que significaba faltar a la escuela pero he encontrado también otra acepción idiómatica referida al dinero?¿Cuál es la interpretación justa?
Muchas gracias


----------



## XiaoRoel

¿Producir mucho? ¿Dar altos rendimientos?


----------



## ultravioleta

En Argentina hacer una vaca es juntar entre todos los presentes algún dinero, generalmente para dárselo a otro del grupo, que en ese momento se encuentra en apuros económicos. También se puede hacer una vaca para juntar dinero para ir a comprar más bebidas, en una fiesta (de adolescentes, por ejemplo). Se dice también hacer una vaquita, y es lo mismo.

Para faltar a la escuela hay varias expresiones y cambian a través del tiempo: hacerse la yuta, hacer la rata, hacer la rabona, yutear, etc. Quizás ahora haya otras mucho más nuevas.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

En Uruguay es similar a lo que plantea *ultravioleta,* pero nunca la escuché aplicada a obras de buen samaritano; siempre, en cambio, en contextos lúdicos o de ocio y holganza: "vamos a hacer una vaca para comprar cerveza", "...vaquita para comprar un número de lotería", etc.
Saludos

Edito: en mi tierra, faltar a la escuela sin motivo es (o era) hacerse la rata, no la vaca. También hacerse *la rabona* (ésta figura en el DRAE).


----------



## chiwiki

Igual en Ecuador, hacer vaca o hacer la vaca es juntar plata entre todos para algo...


----------



## XiaoRoel

Lo que en España llamamos _hacer/reunir un fondo (común)._ Si el texto era en español de América, en español de España el equivalente mas estándar es éste.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

ultravioleta said:


> En Argentina hacer una vaca es juntar entre todos los presentes algún dinero, generalmente para dárselo a otro del grupo, que en ese momento se encuentra en apuros económicos.


Para fines similares, decimos "hacer una *colecta*".
Saludos


----------



## ultravioleta

Sí, es verdad, olvidé decir que _hacer una vaca_ no es formal. Lo correcto para nosotros es decir _hacer una colecta _o _reunir fondos_. Y generalmente no es anunciada, o si lo es, se anuncia la *colecta*, pero se le explica al que estamos pidiendo el dinero: estamos haciendo una *vaquita *para...


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

En mis tiempos mozos cuando íbamos a salir los amigos para tomar tapas, copas etc., deciamos ¿Hacemos una vaca?.

También se utilizaba ¿vamos a escote?

Saludos


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

PACOALADROQUE said:


> En mis tiempos mozos cuando íbamos a salir los amigos para tomar tapas, copas etc., deciamos ¿Hacemos una vaca?.
> 
> También se utilizaba ¿vamos a escote?
> 
> Saludos


La del escote no la conocía, pero luce bien, más sensual que una vaca, seguro. En realidad la conocía, pero sólo de este foro (un cibercontacto).
Saludos


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Curiosamente lo recoge el DRAE:

*escote**2**.*
(Del fr. ant. _escot,_ y este del franco _*skot_; cf. neerl. _schot_, ingl. _shot_).

*1. *m. Parte o cuota que corresponde a cada uno por el gasto hecho en común por varias personas.
*a **~**.*
*1. *loc. adv. Pagando cada uno la parte que le corresponde en un gasto común.


----------



## ultravioleta

De la RAE: vaca:
*6. *f._ Am. Cen._,_ Col._,_ Cuba_,_ Méx._,_ Ur._ y_ Ven._ Dinero que se reúne entre varias personas para compartir un gasto determinado.

También de la RAE:
*hacerse *alguien* la **vaca**.* *1. *loc. verb._ Perú._ *hacer novillos.*

*hacer **novillos*alguien, especialmente un escolar. *1. *loc. verb. coloq. Dejar de asistir a alguna parte contra lo debido o acostumbrado.

De ultravioleta (moi):

A esta acepción no la había usado ni oído nunca por Argentina.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

chiwiki said:


> Igual en Ecuador, hacer vaca o hacer la vaca es juntar plata entre todos para algo...


 
En México es lo mismo.


----------



## ManPaisa

ultravioleta said:


> De la RAE: vaca:
> *6.     * f._ Am. Cen._,_ Col._,_ Cuba_,_ Méx._,_ Ur._ y_ Ven._ Dinero que se reúne entre varias personas para compartir un gasto determinado.



Igual en Colombia.

Para 'Faltar a la escuela':  _Capar clase._ Nada de vacas, ni toros, que yo sepa.


----------



## Vampiro

ManPaisa said:
			
		

> Para 'Faltar a la escuela': Capar clase. Nada de vacas, ni toros, que yo sepa.


 
¿Capar?
Para faltar al colegio en Chile se dice “hacer la cimarra”, también “hacer la chancha”.
Y a veces “capear clases” (por lo general en la universidad).
“Hacer una vaca” tiene el mismo significado que ya han dado, y se usa bastante, por lo tanto que el DRAE nos vaya agregando a la lista para la próxima edición.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Calambur

¿Sería este caso?:

_soñando con hacerle, a su capataz, la vaca_
_y que gane fuera el Betis y el Barça en casa._

Es de una canción de Serrat, pero no estoy segura de que sea el texto exacto (es lo que entiendo).


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá nos echamos la vaca cuando no vamos a clases. No usamos hacer vacas, pero lo entendemos (para reunir fondos).


----------



## Vampiro

Sí, yo creo que aquí “hacer la vaca” tiene el mismo sentido que “capear”.
No se usa de esa manera acá en los sures.
_


----------



## Calambur

Vampiro said:


> Sí, yo creo que aquí “hacer la vaca” tiene el mismo sentido que “capear”. Gracias, Vampiro.
> No se usa de esa manera acá en los sures. Tampoco por estos sures.


----------



## emm1366

En un "antiguo" LP de Joan Manuel Serrat hay una explicación a una de las letras y dice:

Hacer la vaca = Escupirle a uno el sexo.

Saludos.


----------



## yelitza

*H*ola, soy de Perú, y acá esa frase significa faltar a tus clases, para ir a otros sitios con tus amigos, por ejemplo a la playa a tomar, hablar.
*H*ay otra frase igual que es_ *tirarse la pera*_.


----------



## Vampiro

emm1366 said:


> En un "antiguo" LP de Joan Manuel Serrat hay una explicación a una de las letras y dice:
> 
> Hacer la vaca = Escupirle a uno el sexo.


¿Escupirle el sexo al capataz?
 
Omaigod.
¿Qué clase de relación laboral tenían?
_


----------



## ManPaisa

Vampiro said:


> ¿Escupirle el sexo al capataz?
> 
> Omaigod.
> ¿Qué clase de relación laboral tenían?
> _


Parece que S&M, pero del leve.

¡Lo encontré! Helo aquí:
*



			hacer la vaca — bajarle los pantalones a uno y escupirle el sexo
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## Metztli

ManPaisa said:


> Parece que S&M, pero del leve.
> 
> ¡Lo encontré! Helo aquí:


 
Ya nada mas nos falta que madameduse nos diga en que contexto lo escuchó para atribuirle el significado correcto.

O juntaban dinero, o se escapaban de la escuela, o se escupían el sexo... y en una de esas, juntaban dinero para escaparse de la escuela e irse a escupir el sexo. Al cabo con un sola expresión abarcan todo.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

chiwiki said:


> Igual en Ecuador, hacer vaca o hacer la vaca es juntar plata entre todos para algo...


 
Leo que alegría que 'hacer una vaca' tiene el mismo uso en nuestras naciones hermanas en América. En España se lo he oído a valencianos y catalanes hablando castellano; yo lo uso, y me entienden en otras zonas. 
¿En alguna otra región es usual?



PACOALADROQUE said:


> En mis tiempos mozos cuando íbamos a salir los amigos para tomar tapas, copas etc., deciamos ¿Hacemos una vaca?.
> 
> También se utilizaba ¿vamos a escote?
> 
> Saludos


 
También en Cádiz, y supongo en toda Andalucía.

Más que 'vamos a escote' he oído 'pagar a escote'. Está registrado en 'la denostada':

escote 2.

(Del fr. ant. escot, y este del franco *skot; cf. neerl. schot, ingl. shot).

1. m. Parte o cuota que corresponde a cada uno por el gasto hecho en común por varias personas.

a ~.

1. loc. adv. Pagando cada uno la parte que le corresponde en un gasto común.


Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

En cambio 'hacerse la vaca' solo se registra en el sentido de faltar a clase sin justificación como locución adverbial en Perú. Aquí es 'hacer novillos'.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

ManPaisa said:


> Igual en Colombia.
> 
> Para 'Faltar a la escuela':  _Capar clase._ Nada de vacas, ni toros, que yo sepa.



Aquí no somos tan radicales. Nos limitamos a 'pelar la clase'.


----------



## El peruano

Para hacer un fondo común mis amigos y yo decíamos: "Hagamos una chanchita" y para escaparse de la escuela o simplemente no ir decimos: "Tirarse la pera".

Lo de vaca ya lo he escuchado mucho pero en portugués, puede que sea influencia, o no ....


----------



## ManPaisa

Hablando en serio, a mí me late que eso de 'escupir el sexo de otro' como significado de 'hacer la vaca' es puro cachondeo que se le ocurrió a alguien cercano a Serrat cuando hicieron el disco.  No he encontrado en Google ninguna otra referencia al asunto.


----------



## swift

Hola:

Como decía en otro hilo hace un rato, en Costa Rica también se emplea la expresión "hacer vaca" o "hacer una vaca" con el sentido de "recolectar dinero", ya sea para comprar víveres para alguien que los necesita o para conseguir más licor y comida para una fiesta.


----------



## duvija

Lo de juntar dinero para algo y llamarlo 'vaca', ¿tendrá alguna relación con 'la época de las vacas gordas'?


----------



## Msnolicxm

Decimos que vamos a hacer la vaca en Alamillo, Ciudad Real, España-no sé si es con v o con b- Lo decimos cuando se  sale de bar en bar a tomar cervezas o vino, en mi pueblo cada persona paga una ronda, he escuchado decir también que viene de Bacanal, del Dios Baco, por lo que sería con b y no con v. Pero lo que está claro es que nadie se paga su copa sino que antes de acabar la consumición ya tienes otra encima de la barra, el del bar suele poner la tapa, muy ricas las "del Tropezón" de escabeche y las de bacalao rebozado que hacía La Manola García en "El Conde" Después ya al llegar a casa la siesta porque "Una vaca larga" puede terminar a la hora de la cena.


----------



## Elxenc

Hola:

Pues cuando yo era joven, lo suficiente para tener que ir a escuela (preadolescente). En València-ciudad, decíamos "hacer la vaca", cuando con la mano a modo de garra abierta cogíamos a algunos de nuestros  amigos por la parte trasera de uno de los muslos y apretábamos, a modo de pellizco grande. Os aseguro que hacía daño. Otro de los juegos o parte de ellos, igual que hacerle la vaca (o baca) era darle con la rodilla o con los nudillos en los tendones de la parte lateral-externa de la rodilla a otro de los jugadores con la suficiente fuerza como para hacerle perder el equilibrio y caer por el dolor o la pérdida de fuerza de los cuádriceps. Juegos de pre-machitos  de cuando no había internet.

Saludos.


----------



## jorgema

En el Perú, como ya mencionaron algunos, "hacer(se) la vaca" es faltar a la escuela, el "hacer novillos" de los españoles. Para la colecta no decimos vaca sino *chancha*. Lo usual en mi época de escolar es que cuando uno *se hacía la vaca *(faltaba a clase) o *se tiraba la pera* (se escapaba del colegio y se iba de parranda) los muchachos *hicieran una chanchita* (una colecta) para pagar alguna cosa con la que pasar el tiempo.

_Hacer una chancha_/_una chanchita_ es una expresión muy coloquial a todo nivel: colegio, universidad o trabajo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Ya en el _Martín Fierro_, _*en vaca*_ 'en sociedad'.


----------



## chileno

duvija said:


> Lo de juntar dinero para algo y llamarlo 'vaca', ¿tendrá alguna relación con 'la época de las vacas gordas'?



Vaya a saber, pero se me figura que tiene que ver con eso de "ordeñar" a cada uno a dar el máximo, para juntar la cantidad requerida.


----------



## Rambar48

ManPaisa said:


> Hablando en serio, a mí me late que eso de 'escupir el sexo de otro' como significado de 'hacer la vaca' es puro cachondeo que se le ocurrió a alguien cercano a Serrat cuando hicieron el disco.  No he encontrado en Google ninguna otra referencia al asunto.



Serrat no se inventó eso. Soy casi de la misma edad que Serrat y puedo afirmar que hace 50 años en Barcelona se denominaba así a ese acoso: en catalán "fer-li la vaca", y los niños de la inmigración lo decíamos en castellano (hacerle la vaca a alguien).
Para mi, "hacer la vaca" nunca ha significado ir a escote en los gastos entre amigos, y eso que los catalanes tenemos fama de hacerlo.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

emm1366 said:


> En un "antiguo" LP de Joan Manuel Serrat hay una explicación a una de las letras y dice:
> 
> Hacer la vaca = Escupirle a uno el sexo.
> 
> Saludos.



Ahora que ha revivido este hilo tengo la oportunidad de hacer una petición y una pregunta;
- El texto en que Serrat da esa explicación
- ¿Escupirle a uno el sexo tiene el significado literal o algún otro?
Entiendo que esto no es off topic desde el momento en que se trata de una frase equivalente de 'hacer la vaca'.


----------



## Rambar48

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Ahora que ha revivido este hilo tengo la oportunidad de hacer una petición y una pregunta;
> - El texto en que Serrat da esa explicación
> - ¿Escupirle a uno el sexo tiene el significado literal o algún otro?
> Entiendo que esto no es off topic desde el momento en que se trata de una frase equivalente de 'hacer la vaca'.


En mi anterior réplica no he querido ser mas explícito, pero si, el texto "de Serrat" es explícito. Y mas todavía, se echaban puñados de tierra sobre los escupitajos. Se trataba de un acoso en toda regla sobre la víctima. Eran acosos entre niños, mas que entre adolescentes, pero la expresión aún la he oído de mayor, como amenaza en broma y entre amigos.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Rambar48 said:


> Serrat no se inventó eso. Soy casi de la misma edad que Serrat y puedo afirmar que hace 50 años en Barcelona se denominaba así a ese acoso: en catalán "fer-li la vaca", y los niños de la inmigración lo decíamos en castellano (hacerle la vaca a alguien).
> Para mi, "hacer la vaca" nunca ha significado ir a escote en los gastos entre amigos, y eso que los catalanes tenemos fama de hacerlo.


Naturalmente que no. Pagar 'a escote' es la antítesis de pagar mediante método 'la vaquita'. Y convencido como estoy de que es un método de pago con denominación de origen, me apuesto el monóculo a que su expresión en catalán está registrada y alguien cobra derechos de autor. Fijo.


----------



## Ludaico

El leer este hilo me ha hecho recordar algo que en mi tierra hacíamos los niños hace muchísimos años (pongamos que hace como cuatro décadas, para no pecar de exagerado) y que se parece muchísimo a lo que aquí ya alguien ha dicho: 
Escupir en los genitales de alguien (pene y testículos: siempre éramos niños) y echar después tierra sobre "aquello". Pero como llamábamos a aquella especie de "tortura infantil" era "*hacer el gargarejo*". Supongo que la palabreja proceda de *gargajo*, nunca hasta ahora lo pensé.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Lord Darktower said:


> Naturalmente que no. Pagar 'a escote' es la antítesis de pagar mediante método 'la vaquita'. Y convencido como estoy de que es un método de pago con denominación de origen, me apuesto el monóculo a que su expresión en catalán está registrada y alguien cobra derechos de autor. Fijo.



Creo que no hay tal antítesis, sino como dice Pacoaladroque, # 9, son lo mismo, aunque al hacer la vaca se anticipa a partes iguales el dinero que se estima se va a gastar y en el pago a escote se divide en partes iguales el gasto ya hecho:  
"  En mis tiempos mozos cuando íbamos a salir los amigos para tomar tapas,  copas etc., deciamos ¿Hacemos una vaca?. También se utilizaba ¿vamos a  escote?"


----------



## swift

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Ahora que ha revivido este hilo tengo la oportunidad de hacer una petición y una pregunta;
> - El texto en que Serrat da esa explicación
> - ¿Escupirle a uno el sexo tiene el significado literal o algún otro?


Don Manuel:

No puedo satisfacer su primera petición. En cuanto a la segunda, sirva de ilustración el siguiente fragmento:


> —¿Sabéis? —dijo entonces el matón—. ¡Al remensa le gusta la judía! ¡Pues le vamosa hacer un favor, bajadle las calzas!
> 
> Joan se debatió con todas sus fuerzas, pero le sujetaron aún más fuerte. Hubiera preferido que le mataran antes que aquello; sabía lo que venía, no había mayor humillación.
> 
> —¡Vamos a hacerle la vaca delante de la judía! —dijo el pelirrojo entre risotadas.
> 
> Algunos también rieron mientras el chico pataleaba gritando que le soltaran e insultando al matón. Le bajaron los calzones y Felip le cogió el pene y empezó a masturbarle.
> 
> Molist, Jorge. Prométeme que serás libre.
> 
> http://www.youblisher.com/p/361698-Prometeme-que-seras-libre/


----------



## Lord Darktower

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Creo que no hay tal antítesis, sino como dice Pacoaladroque, # 9, son lo mismo, aunque al hacer la vaca se anticipa a partes iguales el dinero que se estima se va a gastar y en el pago a escote se divide en partes iguales el gasto ya hecho:
> En mis tiempos mozos cuando íbamos a salir los amigos para tomar tapas,  copas etc., deciamos ¿Hacemos una vaca?. También se utilizaba ¿vamos a  escote?"



Hay algún error de interpretación, D. Manuel. Pagar a escote significa que cada cuál paga lo que ha consumido. (Al pobre camarero que lleva la factura por el importe total lo vuelven loco: ¿Cuánto es dos cervezas y un plato de gambas? ¿Y cuánto un tinto con avellanas? ¿Y cuánto...). Y hacer una vaquita es constituir previamente un fondo común a partes iguales custodiado por alguien del grupo que va pagando de ese fondo las cuentas de los diversos sitios que se visitan.
Las malas lenguas dicen que fueron los catalanes los que inventaron eso del escote. Aunque yo ni quito ni pongo rey...


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Lord Darktower said:


> Hay algún error de interpretación, D. Manuel. Pagar a escote significa que cada cuál paga lo que ha consumido. (Al pobre camarero que lleva la factura por el importe total lo vuelven loco: ¿Cuánto es dos cervezas y un plato de gambas? ¿Y cuánto un tinto con avellanas? ¿Y cuánto...). Y hacer una vaquita es constituir previamente un fondo común a partes iguales custodiado por alguien del grupo que va pagando de ese fondo las cuentas de los diversos sitios que se visitan.
> Las malas lenguas dicen que fueron los catalanes los que inventaron eso del escote. Aunque yo ni quito ni pongo rey...



Tiene usted razón, milord Torreoscura. Este hilo me lleva a confusión tras confusión.



swift said:


> Don Manuel:
> 
> No puedo satisfacer su primera petición. En cuanto a la segunda, sirva de ilustración el siguiente fragmento:
> 
> —¡Vamos a hacerle la vaca delante de la judía! —dijo el pelirrojo entre risotadas.
> 
> ..............Le bajaron los calzones y Felip le cogió  el pene y empezó a masturbarle.



Al tema del hilo y resumiendo:
Hacer (la) vaca puede significar hacer un fondo para pagar el gasto del grupo que lo hace, reunir dinero para dárselo a alguien que lo necesita, faltar a clase, escupirle a alguien en los genitales, o masturbar a ese u otro alguien.
Pues que bien. Hay para elegir lo que mejor cuadre con el contexto.


----------



## Vampiro

Lord Darktower said:


> Hay algún error de interpretación, D. Manuel. Pagar a escote significa que cada cuál paga lo que ha consumido. (Al pobre camarero que lleva la factura por el importe total lo vuelven loco: ¿Cuánto es dos cervezas y un plato de gambas? ¿Y cuánto un tinto con avellanas? ¿Y cuánto...). Y hacer una vaquita es constituir previamente un fondo común a partes iguales custodiado por alguien del grupo que va pagando de ese fondo las cuentas de los diversos sitios que se visitan.
> Las malas lenguas dicen que fueron los catalanes los que inventaron eso del escote. Aunque yo ni quito ni pongo rey...


“Hacer una vaca”, o una “vaquita” (que para eso somos los reyes de los diminutivos), se usa en Chile sólo para el tema de hacer un fondo común.  Pero hay un detalle: acá NO es a partes iguales, al menos no necesariamente, cada uno pone lo que puede, y con lo que se junta se compra el trago, que para eso son, en el 90 % de los casos.
_


----------



## Señor K

Manuel G. Rey said:


> "Don Manuel:
> No puedo satisfacer su primera petición. En cuanto a la segunda, sirva de ilustración el siguiente fragmento:
> —¡Vamos a hacerle la vaca delante de la judía! —dijo el pelirrojo entre risotadas.
> ..............Le bajaron los calzones y Felip le cogió  el pene y empezó a masturbarle.



Disculpen mi intromisión, pero eso de "escupirle los genitales - masturbarlo" ¿no serán la misma idea, entendiendo como que "los genitales escupen"?


----------



## Lord Darktower

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Tiene usted razón, milord Torreoscura. Este hilo me lleva a confusión tras confusión.
> 
> Al tema del hilo y resumiendo:
> Hacer (la) vaca puede significar hacer un fondo para pagar el gasto del grupo que lo hace, reunir dinero para dárselo a alguien que lo necesita, faltar a clase, escupirle a alguien en los genitales, o masturbar a ese u otro alguien.
> Pues que bien. Hay para elegir lo que mejor cuadre con el contexto.


Claro, pero no olvide que hacer la vaca también es hacer "muuuuuu".


----------

